# Welcher Router ist besser Siemens SE 515 oder Zyxel ZyAIR B-2000 ?



## Nightcrawler (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob der Beitrag hier richtig ist, aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal.

ich würde gerne wissen, welches der beiden Router besser ist ? Weil ich nach GMX wechseln möchte und dort den 8 GB Volumentarifen zu benutzen.

Siemens SE 515 oder Zyxel ZyAIR B-2000 ?

Ich habe noch das alte DSL Modem der Telekom, welches damals kostenlos dazu gab.

Es gibt hier schon viele Meinungen zu dem SE 515 aber leider aber noch keine zu dem Router von Zyxel.

Kann ich den USB WLAN Stick von Zyxel auch mit dem SE 515 Router benutzen (19,90 Euro)?

Ich habe einen Laptop und einen Desktop PC, was ist da besser 2 WLAN USB Adapter oder einmal per Kabel und einem WLAN Adpater verbinden ?

Wie kann ich mit meinem Laptop mit USB WLAN Stick bei meinem Eltern über den dortigen Router in Internet gehen. Welche Einstellungen muss ich an meinem Stick machen bzw. am Router meiner Eltern.

Dank im Voraus.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Lampe (4. Juni 2004)

Kauf dir erst mal beide und mach Benchmarks und gib den schlechteren zurück.


----------



## Norbert Eder (5. Juni 2004)

Generell kann ich Zyxel empfehlen. Sauber verarbeitet, keine Ausfälle und im Vergleich zu anderen Geräten durchaus recht schnell.  Das Siemens-Teil kenn ich jetzt persönlich nicht, aber in diesem Preissegment würde ich immer zu Zyxel greifen.


----------

